# What am I?



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Ludwigia repens v 'Rubin'


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Heh, that could be anything, really...there's no sure way to even say that it's L. repens.

IMO, the possibilities include:

Ludwigia repens
L. palustris
L. repens x L. palustris (the likeliest, I think)
L. repens 'Rubin'

Where did you get it?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's definitely not palustris. It's more likely repens or the palustris/repens hybrid.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Cavan Allen said:


> It's definitely not palustris. It's more likely repens or the palustris/repens hybrid.


I don't think there's any way to say that for certain; several forms of plants I flowered over the summer that greatly resembled the classic L. repens turned out to be L. palustris. The species are very similar in everything but the flowers and I don't think there's much of a chance to get a positive ID from the vegetative characteristics.

Nate, if you want to donate a stem I can flower it this summer and see what I get


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

You can never be 100% sure, but they aren't so similar that you can't see any vegetative differences. I'd be willing to bet that if you flower that stuff, you'll get some petals.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks

As you may notice from the picture the plant is about grow out of the water. Will that flower soon, or how do I get it to flower?

I have plenty of stems of this mystery and it grows fast. I'd be happy to send out samples.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Just let it grow up out of the water. Flowers will be in pairs at the nodes. If there are any yellow petals, that instantly rules out _L. palustris_.


----------

